
Apply HN: Demo – The Next Google - stfu_silver
http://demo.com
======
stfu_silver
This is the next google

~~~
tim333
Wikipedia has you as a conference series started in 1991 which seems unlike
Google or a startup unless I've got the wrong thing?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEMO_conference](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEMO_conference)

